# I've always used flora bloom/gro/micro   What do you use?



## aeroman (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been using the same product so long because it was easy to get and I never had access to a bunch of experts to tell me the error of my ways.  So is there something better.  I use a DIY aeroponics system.  It's More of a cross between a dwc and aeroponics.  I had never heard of a dwc until I found this site.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2008)

I also use the GH flora products, but use the Lucas formula so only use micro and bloom.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i too use the lucas formula.i have the 3 part and i am using the entire 3 part on 1 plant to see if there is a difference.so far i can see none.i do use the floralicious in flower on all.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*I've been using GH Flora Series since it hit the market, alota years, and I too have used the Lucas Formula :aok:

I have tried organics, but GH is easier *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i did try the botanicare 2 part on one plant and i do not like it.i suppose i will use the GH line forever.i read all of puffins posts before i ever thought of going hydro.with thesuccess he has had with GH,i thought it was good enough for me.besides its been around forever.ifsomething works why go buy all the crazy crap out there.its relatively cheap and works like a charm.jmo


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 30, 2008)

GH rocks.

WOW, alot of you use the Lucas formula. I too used it for a couple of years.

But,imho, I found it better usuing the whole 3part(gro)
I too did some "experiments" back in the day with usuing the 3 part as compared to the LF.
I noticed a difference in Veg time, usuing the 3 part, it vegged a little faster, mind you, only a week or so, but thats huge in a MJ plants lifespan. I also saw better, lusher growth on heavily influence Indica plants. Not so much with Sativa dominant strains.
The plants also seemed to stay "healthier" thoughout the whole grow usuing the whole 3 part. When I used the LF, alot of leaf would die off twords the end of the grow, whereas when I used the whole 3 part, they are super healthy and lush to the day of harvest.

These were my observations anyway. I tried both, and ran both for at least a couple of years, but I use all 3 now and would never go back.

The one KEY thing that the LF made me realize, which I apply to all my grows ever since is this " Less is BETTER". I use alot less then recommended, that is for sure. I figured, if you can do a whole grow without the "grow" and still get good results, then u can use all 3, but just less of all 3 and it should be great. It was, and is.

My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i have some more mazar in veg and i am going to go with the 3 parts on them.i have it so why not use it.i also have 2 in flower using the LF.i will see the results.i agree if it works,why mess with your plan.


----------



## icegrower (Nov 30, 2008)

can anybody here inform me about what is the lucas formula


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

its using the GH products,just using the micro and bloom,without the grow.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## icegrower (Nov 30, 2008)

so you use micro and bloom, but cut out the grow....
is that way of feeding working well?

do you just skip the grow, no alteration in useage of bloo, and micro?
best regards


----------



## aeroman (Nov 30, 2008)

I grow aeroponicly.  It's a DIY system different from commercial systems.  but i use 3 tablespoons of grow two table spoons of mico and one table spoon of bloom  in 6 gla.  of water for veg.  in flower I use 1 table spoon of grow 2 table spoons of micro and 3 tablespoons of bloom.  I also adjust the ph.  But it also varies depending on what the plants appear to need at the time by EC readings too.  I may add more or less according to readings.  I've never tried the lucas method.  Never heard of it until I posted this.


----------



## Tater (Nov 30, 2008)

NorCalHal, I hear ya, the reason plants leaves die off at the end when using the lucas formula is because of a lack of available nitrogen so it eats itself instead.  I'm switching over to GH from advanced nutrients as soon as I need to buy a new set.  Going to give it a go, trying to simplify my grow a bit.  Been having a few problems as well with gross roots but I think it was a combination of the carbo load and a lack of bacteria to break down the sugars.  Oh well.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always used GH products and never had a problem yet.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

GH rocks.if you are inquisitive of the lucas formula,go to the GH site and check it out.there is 2 ways to use the lucas formula.it definitely works well.Gh products was the 1st hydro product on the market and is by far the best from the research i've done.its an easy system to use either way you choose to apply it to your grows.screw all that other sheet.


----------



## icegrower (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the replies myself i do use gh nutrients, but somehow i never heard of this lucas way...but i might give it a go


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I also use the GH flora products, but use the Lucas formula so only use micro and bloom.



What is this GH product and can it be used on soil grows. I am going to Hydro setup on my next grow if possible, so I am still interested regardless.


----------



## 215zealot (Nov 30, 2008)

GH is general hydroponics, theres three types grow, micro, bloom.


What is an EC reading?   If a plant needs nitrogen, which GH part do you use??

if you skip grow, how many table spoons of micro do you use for veg?


----------



## aeroman (Dec 1, 2008)

An EC reading is a meter that reads TDS (total dissolved salts)  Or PPM  (parts Per Million)  This reading is important for keeping res. in balance.  I've feed my dirt mothers with grow/micro/bloom without any problems before.  I've never tried to give a plant one specific nutes.  If I think my plants are deficient in an area, I flush and give fresh nutes.  I flush between 7 to 10 days in flower to avoid deficiencies.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 1, 2008)

one more question about the lucas system......do you start them of with no nutrients or do you go straight to micro and bloom...


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 7, 2008)

im starting my guys on the LF, at 1/2 strengh.    

im still pretty confused about PH and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Dec 8, 2008)

so whats king of nutes should i use for vege stage in hydro. and should i use it when i berly put the seed in


----------

